
Eight Types of Intelligence Make the Entrepreneur - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/03/eight-types-of-intelligence-make-the-entrepreneur/
======
keerthi
That covers all types of intelligence a man could posses.. Could anyone list
anything else that is not a subset of the eight??

